# Double Taxation Treaty Relief



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

On presenting my HMR&C tax relief form to the Limassol tax office for certification and return to UK tax authorities, I was told (by a very helpful staff, I have to say) that I had to get a 80€ revenue stamp first before they could certify for UK tax relief.
I said I'd rather pay double tax and walked out.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

and when you find you have to pay up to £200 to renew your UK passport?

Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> and when you find you have to pay up to £200 to renew your UK passport?
> 
> Pete


Not sure I understand your point Pete? You imply I would need to pay about double for a UK passport renewal on account of paying UK tax. My last passport lasted 6 years, and that was when I was a frequent flyer!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My point was that you baulk at paying a one-off charge from the Cyprus government on principle but the UK government's outrageous charge for a passport is probably OK.

Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> My point was that you baulk at paying a one-off charge from the Cyprus government on principle but the UK government's outrageous charge for a passport is probably OK.
> 
> Pete


the point being that you have a choice (somewhat) where you pay your tax but no choice where you buy your UK passport. To extent the total irrelevancy, the Aus Dollar is grossly over-valued against most currencies, albeit improving for those intending on visiting or emigrating to Australia!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The last part of that last post made no sense whatsoever in regard to the rest of the thread. My head hurts now


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Veronica said:


> The last part of that last post made no sense whatsoever in regard to the rest of the thread. My head hurts now


as did the comparison of UK passport costs to Double Taxation agreements. In my original post I offered a solution to a problem. If Pete has an issue with passport costs, then he should offer a solution, for the benefit of the forum. I have been frustrated with the cost of the Aus Dollar over the last four years as a frequent visitor to that country, but recognise that some things are beyond ones control.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I shall refrain from commenting further before we all find us ourselves having to consider the tax on pressure cooker relief valves in Mongolia.

:der:

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I shall refrain from commenting further before we all find us ourselves having to consider the tax on pressure cooker relief valves in Mongolia.
> 
> :der:
> 
> Pete


Now that could be a high pressure situation.......eep:


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there truly an option re the stamp ? If you are a resident in Cyprus are you not obliged to join the Cyprus tax system ?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

PeteandSylv said:


> I shall refrain from commenting further before we all find us ourselves having to consider the tax on pressure cooker relief valves in Mongolia.
> 
> :der:
> 
> Pete


This may help and it gives some details of the tax relief that may apply.

http://www.musavirlikler.gov.tr/upload/MOG/Yasalar/02-KDV%20Kanunu.pdf


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

made me laugh! thanks, Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> This may help and it gives some details of the tax relief that may apply.
> 
> http://www.musavirlikler.gov.tr/upload/MOG/Yasalar/02-KDV%20Kanunu.pdf


Thank you kindly for the document which I have read very carefully. Unfortunately the section relating to Pressure Cookers appears to be missing. I would be most grateful if you could find the missing paragraphs which I am sure will be of value to many members.

Please do not spend more than an hour or two on this as, if necessary I can pop an email over to Ronnie Gonchigdorj who I have not seen since my schooldays. He's a decent enough chap although I recall we all thought him a bit long winded.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

As the document is in legaleese then it's possible that you missed the relevant section which I have outlined below.


3.1.1 “sales” means in the case of goods, the transfer for a consideration into
ownership of others, and in the case of services and jobs, the performance
for a consideration;

Which I suspect will cover your requirements. 

If you need professional help, then try one of these:- 

Law Firms


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> As the document is in legaleese then it's possible that you missed the relevant section which I have outlined below.
> 
> 
> 3.1.1 “sales” means in the case of goods, the transfer for a consideration into
> ...


Thank you too much for that information.

We do have our own law firm already thanks:

http://for-****s-and-giggles.com/wp-content/themes/website/data/php/timthumb.php?src=wp-content/uploads/2013/06/lawyer-names-2.jpg&q=90&w=498

Pete


----------

